# What's the ruling??



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I plan on going deer hunting this weekend and wanted to know the legal way to transport my dear. I will be hunting about two hours away from where i live and plan on cutting my deer up right after they are shot. Can i just bring back the meat and the head or do I need to bring back the carcass???


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Head, with tag and the meat is good enough for transportion.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

For your "Dear", just be careful with her. For your "Deer", Turner is right.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was under the impression that the hide _and_ head had to be along for the ride.........No????


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

i knew the hide didn't have to be with it, I was just wondering about the carcass?!?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

just the head (tag) and meat. No hide or carcus is necessary.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Assuming that you are in ND you should note that the "Carcass tag" accompanying your license should be kept with the meat. Technically this is supposed to be present with the meat until it is all consumed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Assuming that you are in ND you should note that the "Carcass tag" accompanying your license should be kept with the meat. Technically this is supposed to be present with the meat until it is all consumed.


This is correct. Here are the details from the proclamation:

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html

*License holders must accompany their game animal, or parts thereof, (excluding hide) during transportation,* except that a permit for the transportation of game may be issued by the Department upon request. Game may be shipped by common carrier in receipt of proper bill of lading. *A deer carcass must be accompanied by the head to the final place of storage.* Nonresident of the state may ship big game or parts thereof (other than hides) out of the state without a permit from the Department. It is illegal to possessor transport another's game animal or parts thereof (excluding hide) without the license holder accompanying or as otherwise permitted. Processed and packaged meat of legally harvested game may be gifted to another. Un-processed, un-packaged meat of legally harvested game may be gifted as follows: 1) Prior to reaching the licensee's permanent residence a transportation permit must be obtained and accompany the game meat. 2) After reaching the licensee's permanent residence if accompanied by the carcass tag of the person who harvested the game.

Commercial processors and common carriers may possess any person's legally taken possession limit of game. *The carcass tag from the individuals license shall accompany the carcass through processing and be returned to the individual to be kept until the meat is consumed or until March 31, 2007.*

Ryan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The email I received from the game and fish told me that the head along with the tag is good enough for transport. I have done this many times bow hunting. If I shot a deer quite a ways from a road or vehicle, I skin, and debone on the site and pack only the meat and head out of the field, I do not drag the deer out.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If it is the shot and dressed animal, you need the head with tag on the body. Since we have antler and antlerless tags, this is how they ID the animal...other wise you could shoot a buck, cut its head off, and put an antlerless tag on it even though it had a rack. I use game bags to wrap my animals in if I'm not in my truck. Those bags can cover the body and helps keep it clean but still is easily opend for view of the head.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure if I follow you invector. If I shoot a buck and cut it's head off, how could that turn into a doe? I will transport the head of the animal with the meat. If I am a mile or more from my vehicle, I will not drag that whole animal back.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Turner answered the question right with his first post. If you shoot a deer buck, doe antlered doe antlerless buck. whatever it may be. You can bone it out and cut the head off. As long as you have the tag on the deer you are fine. I always do this because you can bone a deer out in about 15 minutes and you have no mess at home. It may take a few minutes longer in the field, but it is worth it. It's alot easyer carrying out 30-60 lbs of meat then dragging out a 150lb. deer. 
This is what we always do when we go Mule deer hunting, because there's no way im dragging a deer 5 miles up and down buttes, from where we camp it's a 3 mile hike, and most of the time we shoot deer further back than that.

So cut the head off and drive home..


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What I mean is after cleaning a deer you cannot tell if it was an antlerless or an antlered deer without the head. Shooting an antlerless buck happens any times. I have done it now 2 years in a row. But since I had an antlerless tag everything is legal. But if I took off the head how could it be determined if the deer had antlers or not. I could have put an antlerless tag on an antlered deer. You have to show some way to determin the tag is on the right animal. How would it look it you were moving an animal that was quartered but had no head for it. If found by a game warded you would be fined. It is the same with transporting birds. You have to leave the head or wing on it. Fish you have to leave that little bit of skin on it. All the same.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Turner is right. The head has to accompany the rest of the meat back to the place where the meat will be stored. Then you use the carcass tag (I tape it to the freezer door) and you can dispose of the head.

I asked this question in this forum a month or two ago and no one was quite sure, so I e-mailed G&F. This is the reply I received:

You can cut up the deer, but the head with tag attached must accompany 
the carcass to final place of storage.

Chief Game Warden 
North Dakota Game & Fish Department 
100 N. Bismarck Expressway 
Bismarck, North Dakota 58501-5095


----------

